# trying to move home with partner and little girl....



## baby issy (Jan 19, 2011)

I've lived in the UK for 5 years. I have a 2 year old daugther and me and my partner are planning a move to canada in sept. My daughter and partner (to whom im not yet married) are both uk born, and i have been trying in vain to find out how i go about getting them into the country!!! All the canadian offices i call keep telling me i have to call offices over here, but there all message systems with no one i can really talk to!!! 
I was told that as i am canadian born my daughter automatically get citizenship, so i have to apply and pay for this!!!???? My partner is thinking of coming over on a temp work visa, and when we do get married, he can go further with it. Does anyone have any ideas? Any help would be fantastic!!!!
Jenny


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Your daughter is a Canadian citizen but needs to get a Canadian citizenship certificate to prove it:

Proof of citizenship: How to apply

Then she can obtain a Canadian passport:

Passport Canada: Canadians - Forms

A Canadian passport isn't strictly necessary. Your daughter could enter Canada on a UK passport if she has one.

You can sponsor your partner now - you don't have to me married:

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

baby issy said:


> I've lived in the UK for 5 years. I have a 2 year old daugther and me and my partner are planning a move to canada in sept. My daughter and partner (to whom im not yet married) are both uk born, and i have been trying in vain to find out how i go about getting them into the country!!! All the canadian offices i call keep telling me i have to call offices over here, but there all message systems with no one i can really talk to!!!
> I was told that as i am canadian born my daughter automatically get citizenship, so i have to apply and pay for this!!!???? My partner is thinking of coming over on a temp work visa, and when we do get married, he can go further with it. Does anyone have any ideas? Any help would be fantastic!!!!
> Jenny


I was born in Britain and when I was born my parents, Canadian, just registered my birth with the Canadian Embassy in London. I had a certificate issued for a Canadian Citizen born overseas. My son, born in Canada was the reverse, I just registered his birth with the British Embassy in Ottawa. Didn't cost anything just had to pay for the passport.
So that is you and your daughter dealt with. You didn't say whether your partner is the father of your daughter, but if so will go a long way gaining him immigration points.

Being married to somebody is no different than having a recognised partner as far as immigration is concernned, my wife had to jump through all the hoops before she was allowed into Canada.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

nmunnery said:


> My son, born in Canada was the reverse, I just registered his birth with the British Embassy in Ottawa. Didn't cost anything just had to pay for the passport.


Consular birth registration (and therefore a consular birth certificate) is not available for UK citizens born in Canada and some other countries (e.g. Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> Consular birth registration (and therefore a consular birth certificate) is not available for UK citizens born in Canada and some other countries (e.g. Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc.)


 Are we cross wired? I was a born in England of Canadian parents and my birth registered with the Canadian Embassy in London. My son was born in Canada and therefore a Canadian citizen but his birth was registered with the British Embassy in Ottawa. He had a Canadian birth certificate of course I had a British birth certificate of course but he had his British citzenship registered and was issued a British passport so he has both passports. I was issued with a Canadian passport so have both passports.
In fact when my daughter and son from my first marraige were born in the UK, I registered the fact with the Canadian Embassy in London and they were both issued with Canadian passports so they now have both. Nothing to do with birth certificates.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

nmunnery said:


> Are we cross wired? I was a born in England of Canadian parents and my birth registered with the Canadian Embassy in London. My son was born in Canada and therefore a Canadian citizen but his birth was registered with the British Embassy in Ottawa. He had a Canadian birth certificate of course I had a British birth certificate of course but he had his British citzenship registered and was issued a British passport so he has both passports. I was issued with a Canadian passport so have both passports.
> In fact when my daughter and son from my first marraige were born in the UK, I registered the fact with the Canadian Embassy in London and they were both issued with Canadian passports so they now have both. Nothing to do with birth certificates.


I'm only talking about UK citizens born in Canada i.e. your son's situation. Consular birth registration is not available for UK citizens born in Canada. You can't "register" such a birth with the UK embassy in Ottawa. Maybe you could at some point in the past - I don't know. But I know that you can't today. 

I'm wondering if you just simply applied for a UK passport for your son through the UK embassy in Ottawa. However, you can't even do that any longer as the UK embassy in Washington, DC now deals with passport applications from UK citizens in Canada.

Consular birth registration is something completely different from a passport application. Although consular birth registration is not available for UK citizens born in Canada (or Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc), it is available for UK citizens born in other countries (e.g. USA).


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> I'm only talking about UK citizens born in Canada i.e. your son's situation. Consular birth registration is not available for UK citizens born in Canada. You can't "register" such a birth with the UK embassy in Ottawa. Maybe you could at some point in the past - I don't know. But I know that you can't today.
> 
> I'm wondering if you just simply applied for a UK passport for your son through the UK embassy in Ottawa. However, you can't even do that any longer as the UK embassy in Washington, DC now deals with passport applications from UK citizens in Canada.
> 
> Consular birth registration is something completely different from a passport application. Although consular birth registration is not available for UK citizens born in Canada (or Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc), it is available for UK citizens born in other countries (e.g. USA).


Here's the relevant link:

Registering a birth

_*Exceptions* 
Please note that, because of their close links to the UK and documents being issued in English, we can’t register births which occurred in the following countries: 

Australia 
Canada 
New Zealand 
Republic of Ireland 
South Africa 
Overseas Territories 
We also can’t register a birth if the parents were born overseas and are only British by descent. Nor can we register the birth of a non-British child who has been adopted by British parents.

The standard of registration in these countries is similar to that of the UK._


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> I'm only talking about UK citizens born in Canada i.e. your son's situation. Consular birth registration is not available for UK citizens born in Canada. You can't "register" such a birth with the UK embassy in Ottawa. Maybe you could at some point in the past - I don't know. But I know that you can't today.
> 
> I'm wondering if you just simply applied for a UK passport for your son through the UK embassy in Ottawa. However, you can't even do that any longer as the UK embassy in Washington, DC now deals with passport applications from UK citizens in Canada.
> 
> Consular birth registration is something completely different from a passport application. Although consular birth registration is not available for UK citizens born in Canada (or Ireland, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc), it is available for UK citizens born in other countries (e.g. USA).


I was not the one who raised the issue of"consular birth registration" in order to get a British birth certificate. That was your issue. I merely said, or tried to say, that we informed the British Embassy in Ottawa, of my sons birth, sent them a copy of his birth certificate and a copy of my and my wife's birth certificate and they sent us a British passport. You might like to know that we last renewed his passport through Ottawa in July 2009.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

If you look back at the original post the OP was talking about her children born in the UK which I was replying to, my reference to my son was an aside and not pertinent to the discussion. Seems to me that there are a lot of people on these forums who are just looking for a slight ambiguity or slip of tbhe tongue to criticize the poster. Quite frankly I can't be bothered to come here anymore its not worth the hastle.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

nmunnery said:


> I was not the one who raised the issue of"consular birth registration" in order to get a British birth certificate. That was your issue. I merely said, or tried to say, that we informed the British Embassy in Ottawa, of my sons birth, sent them a copy of his birth certificate and a copy of my and my wife's birth certificate and they sent us a British passport. You might like to know that we last renewed his passport through Ottawa in July 2009.


You said:

_"My son, born in Canada was the reverse, *I just registered his birth with the British Embassy in Ottawa*. Didn't cost anything just had to pay for the passport."_

Registering his birth with a UK embassy (which actually is referred to as consular birth registration) and applying for a passport are two entirely separate and different things. I suspect that you may not have registered your son's birth at all with the UK embassy in Ottawa (which is why you think it didn't cost anything). It's not possible to register a birth in Canada with the UK embassy - at least it's not anymore and I'm not sure that it ever was. Where UK consular birth registration is available (e.g. in the US), there is a hefty fee. I suspect you simply applied for a UK passport for your son. 

Ottawa used to issue UK passports (I got one there myself many years ago) - but they don't any more. Residents of Canada have to go through the UK embassy in Washington, DC for UK passport applications.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> You said:
> 
> _"My son, born in Canada was the reverse, *I just registered his birth with the British Embassy in Ottawa*. Didn't cost anything just had to pay for the passport."_
> 
> ...


Sorry should have said 'informed' not 'registered' and as I said "of no relevance to the thread."
As I also said last obtained a passport for him in Ottawa July 2009.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

nmunnery said:


> Sorry should have said 'informed' not 'registered' and as I said "of no relevance to the thread."
> As I also said last obtained a passport for him in Ottawa July 2009.


OK - I'm simply telling you that Ottawa no longer issues UK passports:

British High Commission in Ottawa - Passports

_*Passports * 
You can renew your passport up to nine months before it expires.
We no longer issue standard (5 and 10 year) British passports at our High Commission in Ottawa. You now need to apply for your passport at our Regional Passport Processing Centre in Washington._


----------



## baby issy (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you, i think. I will just take a look through the web site links you have provided, and maybe try both routes. If they will indeed just let me register her birth and apply for a birth certificate then i am more than happy to do that. 
When i applied for my british passport, would have been 5 years ago now, i applied through ottawa, i also wasnt aware you had to do it through washington now, which seems a bit strange, but i will look into that as well.
Again, thank you for your help, even if it did result in a argument! 
Jenny


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

baby issy said:


> Thank you, i think. I will just take a look through the web site links you have provided, and maybe try both routes. If they will indeed just let me register her birth and apply for a birth certificate then i am more than happy to do that.
> When i applied for my british passport, would have been 5 years ago now, i applied through ottawa, i also wasnt aware you had to do it through washington now, which seems a bit strange, but i will look into that as well.
> Again, thank you for your help, even if it did result in a argument!
> Jenny


If you look at the Canadian passport application (for children under 16 residing abroad) you will see that they need either a Canadian birth certificate or a Canadian citizenship certificate.

http://www.ppt.gc.ca/form/pdfs/pptc042.pdf

However, if you look at this link it appears that they will accept other forms of proof of Canadian citizenship:

Passport Canada: Canadians - Proof of Canadian citizenship

_If you were born outside of Canada, you must provide one of the four Canadian citizenship documents below:

•Certificate of Canadian citizenship
•Certificate of Naturalization in Canada
•Certificate of Retention of Canadian citizenship
•Certificate of Registration of Birth Abroad_


It is possible for Canadian citizens born in the UK to register the birth with the Canadian embassy in London - and therefore obtain a Certificate of Registration of Birth Abroad. However, if you read this next link, it appears that it's not necessary to register births abroad and that they actually seem to prefer that you (they use the word "must") apply for a Canadian citizenship certificate instead:

Birth Abroad


By the way, you can also obtain a temporary Canadian passport for your daughter even if you don't yet have her Canadian citizenship certificate. You need to contact the Canadian embassy in London if you want to go this route:

http://www.ppt.gc.ca/pptc/documents.aspx?lang=eng


The other discussion (regarding the fact that UK citizens born in Canada do not have the ability to register births with the UK embassy in Ottawa) doesn't affect you at this point. However, it's useful information to know for the future because you might have children born in Canada who will also be UK citizens. The fact that UK citizens in Canada now have to apply through Washington, DC for UK passports is also useful for you to know.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> If you look at the Canadian passport application (for children under 16 residing abroad) you will see that they need either a Canadian birth certificate or a Canadian citizenship certificate.
> 
> http://www.ppt.gc.ca/form/pdfs/pptc042.pdf
> 
> ...


An update to my previous post:

Proof of citizenship

It appears that Registration of Birth Abroad certificates are only accepted as proof of Canadian citizenship if they were _"issued between January 1, 1947, and February 14, 1977, inclusively"_.

So it seems pointless to register your daughter's birth with the Canadian embassy in London and it would appear that this is the reason that they state that you "must" obtain a Canadian citizenship certificate as proof of your daughter's Canadian citizenship.


----------



## lesleyhudson (Nov 9, 2010)

You need to apply for citizenship for your daughter; go to cic website and the form is there - it's short and easy to fill out but it takes forever to actually get her citizenship card back (it took a full year for my daughters to come back). However, there is also a form on there that allows you to apply for a temporary passport which will get her into the country without a problem. The passport comes back pretty quickly as it's done here in the UK. As for your partner - temp work permit may be easiest way to get him in. You can sponsor him in as a spouse if you've lived together 2 years but it takes a year to get the application through and approved and is mounds of paperwork. Mind you, you'll have to do it at some point anyways.....

I'm leaving in 10 days for Vancouver with my UK born husband and daughter so am VERY familiar with the process so don't hesitate to fire any questions my way. And no, you'll never find a person to talk to - at least I never have....


----------



## baby issy (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all of you for your help! I will start filling out all the forms for Isabelle as soon as! We had figured that a temp work visa would be best for my partner, but we had wanted to talk to someone to find out all of our options! Since that obviously isnt going to happen we will just have to go that way!
Congrats Lesley on your move, funnily enough, we are ALSO moving to Vancouver, as i am from the Island! Small world! I wish we were going that soon as well! Enjoy the summer!
JEnny


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

lesleyhudson said:


> You need to apply for citizenship for your daughter;


I know what you probably meant but you worded it incorrectly. 

The OP doesn't need to apply for citizenship for her daughter because her daughter is already a Canadian citizen. What she needs to apply for is PROOF of her daughter's citizenship (i.e. a Canadian citizenship certificate). Applying for citizenship and applying for proof of citizenship are two completely different things. Applying for Canadian citizenship is something that a non-Canadian citizen would do (e.g. a Canadian permanent resident might apply to become a Canadian citizen).


----------



## gashe4peace (Jan 21, 2011)

what silent forum here!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gashe4peace said:


> what silent forum here!!


Its still quite early in the morning in Canada

Jo xx


----------



## gashe4peace (Jan 21, 2011)

hello guys 
i wish to know where i will get Arrange Employment opinion.
Pleas not a fraud and only reliable address. 
with respect hope hearing you soon!!


----------



## baby issy (Jan 19, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> I know what you probably meant but you worded it incorrectly.
> 
> The OP doesn't need to apply for citizenship for her daughter because her daughter is already a Canadian citizen. What she needs to apply for is PROOF of her daughter's citizenship (i.e. a Canadian citizenship certificate). Applying for citizenship and applying for proof of citizenship are two completely different things. Applying for Canadian citizenship is something that a non-Canadian citizen would do (e.g. a Canadian permanent resident might apply to become a Canadian citizen).


Is she already a canadian citizen?! Thats how i thought it worked, beacuse i was a british citizen due to the fact my father is british.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

baby issy said:


> Is she already a canadian citizen?! Thats how i thought it worked, beacuse i was a british citizen due to the fact my father is british.


I thought you already knew that your daughter was a Canadian citizen (by descent through you as you were born in Canada). 

However, you need to obtain PROOF of her Canadian citizenship (i.e. apply for a Canadian citizenship certificate) if you want to obtain a Canadian passport for her (you can probably get a temporary passport without the citizenship certificate but not a full passport).

What you DON'T want to do is apply for Canadian citizenship for your daughter (because she already is one so a citizenship application on her behalf wouldn't make sense). Citizenship applications are only for people who are not yet Canadian citizens but want to become one (e.g. permanent residents of Canada will often eventually apply for citizenship once they are eligible).

Remember, applying for citizenship IS NOT THE SAME THING as applying for proof of citizenship (e.g. a Canadian citizenship certificate).


----------



## baby issy (Jan 19, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> I thought you already knew that your daughter was a Canadian citizen (by descent through you as you were born in Canada).
> 
> However, you need to obtain PROOF of her Canadian citizenship (i.e. apply for a Canadian citizenship certificate) if you want to obtain a Canadian passport for her (you can probably get a temporary passport without the citizenship certificate but not a full passport).
> 
> ...



I had thought that until my mum tried calling the passport office in van for me, cause i couldnt get through and they told her Issy wasnt actually a citizen by birth, then others on here were saying that i had to apply for citizenship....... Its all very confusing as there are so many different web sites with conflicting views! 

I am just going to apply for PROOF of her citizenship and a temp passport for the moment.

Thanks again.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

baby issy said:


> I had thought that until my mum tried calling the passport office in van for me, cause i couldnt get through and they told her Issy wasnt actually a citizen by birth, then others on here were saying that i had to apply for citizenship....... Its all very confusing as there are so many different web sites with conflicting views!
> 
> I am just going to apply for PROOF of her citizenship and a temp passport for the moment.
> 
> Thanks again.


What they might have meant by her not being a Canadian citizen "by birth" is that she was born outside Canada. From what you've said so far (that you are a Canadian citizen by birth i.e. you were born in Canada), your daughter is also a Canadian citizen but by descent rather than by birth. Technically, your daughter was a Canadian citizen AT birth (by descent through you) rather than BY birth (through being born in Canada).

Go to the link below, pretend that you're your daughter and answer the questions on her behalf:

Are you unsure if you are a Canadian Citizen?

You might also find the following article of interest:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_nationality_law


----------



## parosred (Nov 18, 2010)

baby issy said:


> I've lived in the UK for 5 years. I have a 2 year old daugther and me and my partner are planning a move to canada in sept. My daughter and partner (to whom im not yet married) are both uk born, and i have been trying in vain to find out how i go about getting them into the country!!! All the canadian offices i call keep telling me i have to call offices over here, but there all message systems with no one i can really talk to!!!
> I was told that as i am canadian born my daughter automatically get citizenship, so i have to apply and pay for this!!!???? My partner is thinking of coming over on a temp work visa, and when we do get married, he can go further with it. Does anyone have any ideas? Any help would be fantastic!!!!
> Jenny


You have to go through the Canadian Consulate in Britian, no other way.


----------

